# World Championships 2011 - Predictions!



## Carrot (Aug 23, 2011)

As the world championships 2011 are getting closer, I would like to start this thread where people can predict how they think the results are going to turn out.

I will start with my predictions:

*2x2x2	* : Feliks Zemdegs
*3x3x3	* : Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4	* : Feliks Zemdegs
*5x5x5* : Dan Cohen
*6x6x6* : Feliks Zemdegs
*7x7x7* : Bence Barat
*OH* : Piti Pichedpan
*BLD* : Yuhui Xu
*Multi BLD* : Zane Carney
*FMC* : Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet* : Anssi Vanhala
*Pyraminx* : Yohei Oka
*Megaminx* : Oscar Roth Andersen (Simon, stay home xD)
*Magic	* : Joey Gouly
*Master magic* : Joey Gouly
*Square-1* : Piotr Michał Padlewski
*Clock* : Yu Sajima
*4bld* : Daniel Sheppard
*5bld* : Chris Hardwick


Now I want you guys to post your lists


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

2x2:Faz
3x3:Faz
4x4: Faz
5x5:Faz
6x6:Faz
7x7:Michal(if he goes) else Bence Barat
OH: Piti Pichedpan
BLD:Yuhui Xu
Multi BLD: Zane Carney
FMC:idk
Feet: Anssi
Pyraminx: Oscar Roth Anderson (Yohei's single was lucky)
Megaminx: Oscar Roth Anderson (as long as simon doesnt come)
4BLD: Daniel
5BLD: Chris Hardwick


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 23, 2011)

Similar to this thread... :fp

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31690-Routing-for-in-world-2011
I know it's not the same, but they are very close.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2011)

2-4 faz
5x5 dan
6x6 kevin
7x7 michal if he goes


----------



## Hershey (Aug 23, 2011)

OH: Michał Pleskowicz


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Similar to this thread... :fp
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31690-Routing-for-in-world-2011
> I know it's not the same, but they are very close.


 
no they aren't similar. if i ask you who you are cheering for in a soccer match and you say real madrid. and then i ask you who will win we already know its barcelona.


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 23, 2011)

2-5 Faz
6x6 Dan Cohen/ Kevin Hays if he goes
7x7 Michal
Square-1 Piotr Padlewski.


----------



## Brunito (Aug 23, 2011)

i think megaminx : Bálint Bodor   
and BLD : marcell endrey if he comes
and pyraminx i think now im in a good shape but yohei or oscar or me i think im not sure but my avg200 is now 3.75 avg50 3.31


----------



## Enter (Aug 23, 2011)

2x2x2 : Feliks Zemdegs
3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4 : Giovanni Contardi
5x5x5 : Michał Halczuk
6x6x6 : Michał Halczuk
7x7x7 : Michał Halczuk
OH : Piti Pichedpan
BLD : Yuhui Xu
Multi BLD	: Zane Carney
FMC : István Kocza
Feet : Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx	: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx	: Simon Westlund
Magic : Joey Gouly
Master magic: Joey Gouly
Square-1	: Piotr Michał Padlewski
Clock : Yu Sajima
4bld : Feliks Zemdegs
5bld : Chris Hardwick or Zane Carney


----------



## Thompson (Aug 23, 2011)

Feliks for everything


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 23, 2011)

2x2: Michal Pleskowicz
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Feliks Zemdegs
7x7: Bence Barat
OH: Piti Pitchedpan
3x3 BLD: Yuhui Xu
Multi BLD: Iril
FMC: Joey Gouly (He'll do cross + one F2L pair in 21 moves and then skip everything else)
Feet: Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Megaminx: Simon Westlund
Magic: Joey Gouly
Master Magic: Gaetan Guimond
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Clock: Yu Sajima
4x4 BLD: Daniel Sheppard
5x5 BLD: Zane Carney


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2011)

I stand by my predictions for last year. GO GOULY GO.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol people that don't vote faz for 5x5.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> Lol people that don't vote faz for 5x5.


 
Faz is going to make an epic MEGA 5x5 explosion in 3 out of his 5 solves in the final


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes said:


> Multi BLD: Iril


iril stopped practicing multiblind


----------



## Micael (Aug 23, 2011)

Multi BLD: Tim

I think experience is an advantage in a World championship.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2011)

If Chester can manage to pull off a 16/18 then I think he's going to win


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2011)

If Joey can manage to pull off a 20/20 I think he's going to win


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 23, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> If Joey can manage to pull off a 20/20 I think he's going to win


 
are you going?


----------



## Weston (Aug 23, 2011)

Poo I want to go.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Odder's predictions is pretty much dead on.


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2011)

Weston said:


> Poo I want to go.


 
but then you would travel all that way just to be second to joey


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> are you going?


 
Nope, too far + uni + expense + no passport


----------



## tx789 (Aug 24, 2011)

2-5:most likey faz
6 kevin or dan or faz
7 Micheal
OH faz or Piti Pichedpan


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 24, 2011)

2x2: Justin Jaffray
3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Yu Nakajima
6x6: Feliks Zemdegs (Kevin and Michal are not registered)
7x7: Bence Barat
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
3x3 BLD: Yuhui Xu
Multi BLD: A random person among the 15 best.
FMC: Clément Gallet of course
Feet: Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx: Jules Desjardins
Megaminx: Rowe hessler? (2 month for training)
Magic and master magic: ... someone care about the magics?
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski (because Antoine will probably don't come)
Clock: Pierre Bouvier
4x4 BLD: Daniel Sheppard
5x5 BLD: Zane Carney


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL what is it with all this Joey Gouly stuff.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 24, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> LOL what is it with all this Joey Gouly stuff.


 
He's Boss


----------



## Carrot (Aug 24, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> 2x2: Justin Jaffray
> 3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
> 4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
> 5x5: Yu Nakajima
> ...


 
Jules Desjardins for pyraminx? Erik for 3x3x3? Rowe Hessler for megaminx? I LIKE IT!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

2x2x2 : Feliks Zemdegs
3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4 : Feliks Zemdegs
5x5x5 : Dan Cohen
6x6x6 : Feliks Zemdegs
7x7x7 : Michał Halczuk, if not then Bence Barat
OH : Piti Pichedpan
Feet : Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx : Oscar Roth Anderson
Megaminx : Simon Westlund

Left out the ones I had no idea about.


----------



## oranjules (Aug 25, 2011)

there is no "s" at the end of my name ><
but i'm nearly sub-5 avg100 !


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

tx789 said:


> 2-5:most likey faz
> 6 kevin or dan or faz
> 7 Micheal
> OH faz or Piti Pichedpan



you kind of forgot about plechoss.

you do realize he is only .06 away from the wr. faz is .30 away (not quite sure about faz but i know hes farther away then plechoss)


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 25, 2011)

@Jules: F***! But I don't wrote with "s" in your video's topic! 
@odder: maybe, maybe...


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> you kind of forgot about plechoss.
> 
> you do realize he is only .06 away from the wr. faz is .30 away (not quite sure about faz but i know hes farther away then plechoss)


 
I guess he forgot Michal because he isn't "popular" enough.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2011)

Michal is such a boss under pressure. I think he'll place in 2x2 and OH, possibly winning both.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I guess he forgot Michal because he isn't "popular" enough.


 if you think hes popular enough what is your definition of popular. hes one of the most known cubers in the world. God Hersh!!!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> if you think hes popular enough what is your definition of popular. hes one of the most known cubers in the world. God Hersh!!!


 
I was being sarcastic. I was trying to say that Feliks is almost the only cuber recognized to be fast. Michal isn't appreciated as much as he should have been.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 25, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Michal is such a boss under pressure. I think he'll place in 2x2 and OH, possibly winning both.


Feliks seems to be pretty good under pressure, too. I think he'll win 2x2 mostly thanks to that.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 26, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> you just switched tense in that sentence. you started out by saying hes not appreciated (present) and then you went on to say as much as he should have been (past)


 
You forget to capitalise all the time, but for some reason we let it slide.

Anyway, it seems like the only fast sq1er going is Piotr, so he should win that.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 26, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Anyway, it seems like the only fast sq1er going is Piotr, so he should win that.


 
Woah! I said Piotr for sq-1 too


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 28, 2011)

Square 1: Binliangli


----------



## Mal (Sep 11, 2011)

BLD: Zane Carney!


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

Mal said:


> BLD: Zane Carney!


 +1 =D


----------



## Erik (Sep 11, 2011)

2x2: Cameron Stollery
3x3: Mats Valk or Breandan Vallance (since in WC history only one time the favorit won)
4x4: Asia
5x5: Kevin Hays
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Bence Barat
OH: a Thai guy (Piti, Baramee, Nipat or Asia)
BLD: Marcell Endrey
FMC: Sébastien Auroux
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Megaminx: Oscar Roth Andersen (ok Simon, but Oscar would be cool too)
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka (Odder would be cool too)
S-1: Piotr
Clock: Ernesto Fernandez Regueira
Magic: whateffs
Master Magic: Sanio Kasumovic
4BLD: Daniel Sheppard
5BLD: Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	
MultiBLD: KAI JIPTNER


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 11, 2011)

2x2:Cameron Stolley, if faz doesn't come.
and Cameron Stolley, if faz does come.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> 2x2:Cameron Stolley, if faz doesn't come.
> and Cameron Stolley, if faz does come.


 
Oh...but Feliks is going  Cameron will win 2x2 regardless...


----------



## Henrik (Sep 22, 2011)

2x2: Cameron Stollery
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Bence Barát
OH: Piti
BLD: Yuhui Xu
FMC: dunno, 
Feet: Arifumi Fushimi (Anssi is not going anyway)
Mega: Simon Westlund
Pyra: Oscar Roth Andersen
Sq1: Ming Zheng
Clock: Yu Sajima
4BLD: Daniel Sheppard
5BLD: Zane Carney
Multi: Zane Carney


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2011)

umyeahhi said:


> Square 1: Binliangli


 
He's not going, is he?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 22, 2011)

I made a few changes 
*2x2x2	* : Cameron Stollery
*3x3x3	* : Feliks Zemdegs
*4x4x4	* : Feliks Zemdegs
*5x5x5* : Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6x6* : Kevin Hays
*7x7x7* : Bence Barat
*OH* : Piti Pichedpan
*BLD* : Yuhui Xu
*Multi BLD* : Zane Carney
*FMC* : Tomoaki Okayama
*Feet* : Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Pyraminx* : Oscar Roth Andersen
*Megaminx* : Balint Bodor
*Magic	* : Joey Gouly
*Master magic* : Joey Gouly
*Square-1* : Piotr Michal Padlewski
*Clock* : Yu Sajima
*4bld* : Daniel Sheppard
*5bld* : Chris Hardwick


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2011)

2x2x2 single WR by someone


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2011)

Cameron Stollery missing out on 222 final.
No, stop putting pressure on him, he does bad in comp, if you all tell him he'll win he'll feel under even more pressure.
Go in with the mindset you'll sup 5 every solve Cameron


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 23, 2011)

2x2:Ferik,Cameron
3x3:Ferik,Piti,Rowe or Nipat
4x4:Ferik
5x5:Ferik or Dan
6x6:Michal,Kevin or Ferik
7x7:Michal
OHiti or Ferik
BF:Yuhui Xu
MBF:Zane Carney
WF:Tong
pyraminx:Yohei Oka
megaminx:Simon
Magichoochit
SQ1:Anukun
Clock:Yu Sajima


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2011)

Erik said:


> 2x2: Cameron Stollery





theZcuber said:


> Oh...but Feliks is going  Cameron will win 2x2 regardless...





Henrik said:


> 2x2: Cameron Stollery





Odder said:


> *2x2x2	* : Cameron Stollery





onionhoney said:


> 2x2:Cameron Stolley, if faz doesn't come.
> and Cameron Stolley, if faz does come.





asiahyoo1997 said:


> 2x2:Ferik,Cameron





Tim Major said:


> Cameron Stollery missing out on 222 final.
> No, stop putting pressure on him, he does bad in comp, if you all tell him he'll win he'll feel under even more pressure.
> Go in with the mindset you'll sup 5 every solve Cameron



Thanks for predicting me everyone, but Tim's right, it will probably just put more pressure on me. Though going into the finals thinking I'll fail is probably just as bad. The best thing is probably just to focus on the experience of being at Worlds, rather than worrying about results.


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 2x2x2 single WR by someone


 
y u no luv me anymoar?

Tim Major: pressure is part of the game


----------



## mrCage (Sep 23, 2011)

I assume we'll get a wr single on one of the big cubes. By whom i have no idea. But great names are listed already 

Per


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2011)

Erik said:


> y u no luv me anymoar?



The oldest standing WR's gotta go sometime. Besides,


----------



## CRO (Sep 23, 2011)

2x2-5x5 Feliks
6x6 Kevin
7x7 Michal
OH Piti
BLD Yuhui Xu
Multi BLD Zane 
Pyraminx Odder
Megaminx Balint Bodor


----------



## tx789 (Sep 23, 2011)

I say anyone who has had a average or can get that wins will win an event evryone could be wrong faz is the favourite of 3x3 4x4 5x5 ect


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

Odder said:


> I made a few changes
> *Magic	* : Joey Gouly
> *Master magic* : Joey Gouly


 
Are you sure?


----------



## Brunito (Sep 23, 2011)

3bld : Endrey marcell from Hungary


----------



## Hays (Sep 23, 2011)

mrCage said:


> I assume we'll get a wr single on one of the big cubes. By whom i have no idea. But great names are listed already
> 
> Per


 
Not on 7x7, since Michal isn't going. Felik's will probly break 1:00 on 5x5.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Are you sure?


 
That was not a part of my changes, but hell yeah!


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 24, 2011)

2x2x2 : Cameron Stollery
3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4 : Giovanni Contardi
5x5x5 : Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6 : Feliks Zemdegs
7x7x7 : Bence Barat
OH : Piti Pichedpan
BLD : Muhammad Iril
Multi BLD	: Zane Carney
FMC : ???
Feet : Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx	: Oscar Roth Andersen 
Megaminx	: Oscar Roth Andersen 
Magic : ???
Master magic	: ???
Square-1	: Piotr Michał Padlewski
Clock : Yu Sajima
4bld : ???
5bld : ???


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 24, 2011)

damn I would like to go but I can't
BTW clock Javier Tirado go go go!


----------



## TimMc (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, predictions. gg odds?

Tim.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 25, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> 2x2: Justin Jaffray
> 3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
> 4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
> 5x5: Yu Nakajima
> ...


 
I love this, it seems kind of old school


----------



## jonlin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Feliks for everything


 
You've got to be stupid.
2-4: Faz 
5: Dan Cohen
6: we don't know, was Felik's WR at australian games lucky? Is Michal going to come?
7: If he does come, Michal.
minx: Oscar Roth if simon doesn't actually come, like everyone else said.
Pyraminx: either yohei or oscar.
OH: anyone's guess. they're so close together.
4bld: Are you going to go hardwick?
5bld:Hardwick or Zane.
Multibld: Don't know, I haven't been exited about bld at all.

Intresting fact. there were only 5 people in 2008 able to solve a 5x5 bld.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 25, 2011)

hmm, I think Dan might win 4x4.
Breandan for 3x3 though.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2011)

jonlin said:


> minx: Oscar Roth if simon doesn't actually come, like everyone else said.


 He is going, so is Balint


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

2x2 - Erik Akkersdijk. (Just gotta feeling!)
3x3 - Feliks Zemdegs.
4x4 - Feliks Zemdegs.
5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs.
6x6 - Kevin Hays.
7x7 - Bence Barat
OH - Piti Pichedpan
BLD - Yuhui Xu
Clock - Daniel Sheppard
Square 1 - Piotr Michal Padlewski
Pyraminx - Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx - Simon Westlund
4BLD - Daniel Sheppard
5BLD - Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
Feet - Anssi Vanhala
MBLD - Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
Fewest Moves - István Kocza


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Clock - Daniel Sheppard


Thanks for having faith, but no sorry you're wrong


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Thanks for having faith, but no sorry you're wrong


 
lol  Do you think you will win 4BLD though?


----------



## irontwig (Sep 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Fewest Moves - István Kocza


 
lolusrs?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolusrs?


 
Why wouldn't I be?
It could be anyone.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 26, 2011)

Henrik said:


> (Anssi is not going anyway)


 


CuberMan said:


> Feet : Anssi Vanhala


 


cubersmith said:


> Feet - Anssi Vanhala


 
Anssi is not even on the registration list any more.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 26, 2011)

*Feet:* Henrik!


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 29, 2011)

*Feet*: Renhard Julindra.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 29, 2011)

I still believe that Erik, Milan and Brendan gonna rock the Stage, they are getting older and hotter ( in this case with solve). But to all of Finalist I wish you luck May Mister Nerves go away from you 

Pyraminx : Oscar ( Long Hair) Andersen, I think his hair is the secret 

Megaminx : Simon Westlund and Bálint ( it will be a battle podium ) 

Sq-1 and Clock : Nathan Azaria from Indonesia, Go... Nathan go.....

Feet : Mister Hendrik and Zálan .

to be continued .......


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 29, 2011)

4x4x4 : Giovanni and Feliks and another Older and hotter with 4x4x4 Syuhei 
5x5x5 : FELIKS.

Blindfolded : Marcell.
Multi bld : Istvan............. go Istvan..............., I'm still hope Tim and Kai will compete


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Can anyone be bothered calculating the odds based on the WCA database?

Tim.


----------



## jla (Sep 29, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Can anyone be bothered calculating the odds based on the WCA database?
> 
> Tim.


 
I would love to, but I don't know how...


----------



## jla (Sep 29, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Can anyone be bothered calculating the odds based on the WCA database?
> 
> Tim.


 
I would love to, but I don't know how...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 29, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Can anyone be bothered calculating the odds based on the WCA database?
> 
> Tim.


 
How would you calculate the odds?


----------



## bamilan (Sep 29, 2011)

Odder said:


> How would you calculate the odds?


 
You should know that Odder


----------



## jonlin (Sep 29, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> *Feet*: Renhard Julindra.


 
He's 10 like me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 29, 2011)

jonlin said:


> He's 10 like me.


 
Makes me wanna quit and repeatedly beat myself with a flaming cactus. Fast kids these days. :S


----------



## (X) (Sep 29, 2011)

2x2 Odder
3x3 Yu Nakajima
4x4 Mats Valk
5x5 Dan Cohen
6x6 Filex
7x7 Hays
Pyraminx Oscar
Megaminx Oscar
feet Henrik
OH Faz
BLD Feliks
MBLD Daniel
4BLD Daniel
5BLD Daniel
clock Daniel
magic Henrik
mm Henrik
sq1 Simon Westlund
FMC Sébastien Auroux


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be complaining if that came true


----------



## Florian (Sep 30, 2011)

2x2x2 : Cameron Stollery
3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4 : Feliks Zemdegs
5x5x5 : Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6 : Feliks Zemdegs
7x7x7 : Bence Barat
OH : Feliks Zemdegs
BLD : Zane Carney
Multi BLD : Zane Carney
FMC : Sebastién Auroux
Feet : Renhard Julindra
Pyraminx : Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx : Simon Westlund
Magic : Oskar Åsbrink
Master magic : Máté Horváth
Square-1 : Dan Cohen
Clock : Daniel Sheppard
4bld : Feliks Zemdegs/Zane Carney
5bld : Zane Carney


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

2x2x2 : Cameron Stollery
3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
4x4x4 : Zane Carney
5x5x5 : Feliks Zemdegs
6x6x6 : Luke Bruce
7x7x7 : Luke Bruce
OH : Tim McMahon
BLD : Zane Carney
Multi BLD : Zane Carney
FMC : Luke Bruce
Feet : Dene Beardsley
Pyraminx : Dene Beardsley
Megaminx : Feliks Zemdegs
Magic : Tim McMahon
Master magic : Cameron Stollery
Square-1 : Dene Beardsley
Clock : Cameron Stollery
4bld : Zane Carney
5bld : Zane Carney


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Magic : Tim McMahon



I don't have a Magic without broken strings at the moment... <.<

Tim.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 30, 2011)

(X) said:


> 2x2 Odder
> ...
> Pyraminx Oscar
> Megaminx Oscar
> ...


 

What is the difference between Odder and Oscar? Ohhh I haven't touched a cuboid puzzles since Swedish Championships (except of a skewb, which I think is going to be my main puzzle after worlds)


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 30, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I wouldn't be complaining if that came true


 
lol, are you good at 5BLD?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> lol, are you good at 5BLD?


Only by proxy of being good at 4bld.
I think at GSO my DNF was 11 minutes


----------



## jonlin (Oct 1, 2011)

(X) said:


> BLD Feliks


 
He averages about a minute, not enough to win WC



Odder said:


> He is going, so is Balint


 
Nice, now I can say simon.



Odder said:


> Faz is going to make an epic MEGA 5x5 explosion in 3 out of his 5 solves in the final


 
Really, I thought He's going to explode his cube once, and Dan will beat the WR by 2 seconds.


----------



## (X) (Oct 1, 2011)

Odder: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ARRO02 :/


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 1, 2011)

Faz will break his arm and someone else will have a chance.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 1, 2011)

(X) said:


> 2x2 Odder
> 3x3 Yu Nakajima
> 4x4 Mats Valk
> 5x5 Dan Cohen
> ...


 
Sorry but Mats has broken his left index finger, He cant practise for the worlds at least maybe not even compete


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 1, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Sorry but Mats has broken his left index finger, He cant practise for the worlds at least maybe not even compete


 
Omg that is sooo bad. I really feel bad for him.


----------



## Hays (Oct 1, 2011)

(X) said:


> 6x6 Filex
> 7x7 Hays


 
LOL No.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Sorry but Mats has broken his left index finger, He cant practise for the worlds at least maybe not even compete


Who has told you that..?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 1, 2011)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Who has told you that..?


 
You told me myself


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 2, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> You told me myself


You shouldn't believe/post everything I tell you on msn...


----------



## ZalEw (Oct 2, 2011)

2x2 Feliks Zemdegs 
3x3 Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 Feliks Zemdegs
7x7 Feliks Zemdegs
Pyraminx Yohei Oka 
Megaminx Simon Westlund
feet Henrik
OH Michał Pleskowicz
BLD Zane
MBLD Zane
4BLD Daniel
5BLD Chris
clock Yu Sajima
magic Henrik
mm Henrik
sq1 Dan Cohen
FMC Sébastien Auroux


----------



## bwronski (Oct 4, 2011)

If Rowe wins megaminx I will be very happy.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 8, 2011)

2x2: Cameron Stollery
3x3: Giovanni Contardi
4x4: Dan Cohen
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Feliks Zemdegs
OH: Michał Pleskowicz
FMC: Arnaud Van Galen
Feet: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Mega: Simon Westlund
Pyra: Yohei Oka
Sq-1: Ruzhen Ye
Clock: Yu Sajima
Magic: Filippo Brancaleoni
MMagic: Yoshiaki Hirayama
3bld: Yuhui Xu
4bld: Marcell Endrey
5bld: Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
Multi: Zane Carney


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 9, 2011)

My best guesses:
*2x2:* Cameron Stollery ..........wrong (third)
*3x3:* Feliks Zemdegs ..........wrong (third)
*3x3 OH:* Feliks Zemdegs ..........wrong (sixth)
*3x3 BLD:* Yuhui Xu ...............wrong (second)
*3x3 FMC:* David Woner Filling spacewrong (I don't think he even did FMC)
*3x3 Multi-BLD:* Zane Carney Filling spacewrong (second)
*3x3 Feet:* Arifumi Fushimi Filling spacewrong (fifth)
*4x4:* Dan Cohen ......................wrong (eighth)
*4x4 BLD:* Marcell Endrey Filling spacewrong (DNF)
*5x5:* Feliks Zemdegs .............right
*5x5 BLD:* Zane Carney ..........wrong(DNF)
*6x6:* Feliks Zemdegs .............right
*7x7:* Bence Barát ...............right
*Pyraminx:* Yohei Oka ............wrong(third)
*Megaminx:* Simon Westlund ..........right
*Square-1:* Ruzhen Ye .............wrong(didn't compete?)
*Clock:* David Woner .............wrong(didn't compete- was he not there after all?)

I got four right.

My predictions have 7 events won by Aussies. 
Those going should have a tipping comp lol.


----------



## Riley (Oct 9, 2011)

World records I'm guessing are...

3x3 BLD (sub 30!)
4x4 Single (sub 30!)
4x4 Average (Faz, Dan, or Giovanni... it's going to be epic!)
5x5 Single (Sub 1!)
5x5 Average
6x6 Average

Yea, maybe not all, but the ones I'm almost 100% sure are 5x5 single + average, 4x4 single + average, and 6x6 average.


----------



## Julian (Oct 9, 2011)

Cookie to whoever gets the most correct...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 10, 2011)

*2x2 :* Cameron Stollery
*3x3 :* Feliks or Breandan
*4x4 :* Giovanni Contardi 
*5x5 :* Feliks. Duh.
*6x6 :* Kevin Hays
*7x7 :* Michal Halczuk / Bence Barat 
*One-Handed :* Feliks or Piti
*BLD :* Zane Carney
*Multi-BLD :* Chester - But I'm rooting for Zane.
*FMC :* Erik Jernqvist or Sebastien Auroux
*Feet :* I don't really care. >.<
*Pyraminx :* Oscar Roth Anderson or Yohei Oka
*Megaminx :* Oscar / Simon
*Magic :* I have no idea. I don't keep track of this. 
*Master magic :* See above. xD
*Square-1 :* Simon Crawford. Please. If he's not going, Piotr.
*Clock :* Yu Sajima
*4BLD :* Daniel Sheppard. Or a Chris Hardwick upset? 
*5BLD :* Jakob Kogler. Ville, Chris Hardwick, or Mike Hughey if he doesn't go.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *BLD :* Oh god, I don't know. Alejandro, Zane, or Aron? I really don't know.


 
Thanks but I'm not going. I don't think Alejandro is either.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 10, 2011)

Many say Hays for 6x6 but I'm going to go with faz. He's averaging around two and that last official average had some locks and pops if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2011)

I predict there will be at least one round of 3x3 in which the top 8 have sub 10 averages.


----------



## Weston (Oct 10, 2011)

Sub 10 OH single


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that Kevin will win 6x6, and that Rowe will do really well, be it 3x3, OH, 2x2, megaminx, anything that he practices nowadays.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 10, 2011)

> Sub 10 OH single



OH HELL NO.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 10, 2011)

Weston said:


> Sub 10 OH single


 
Nah, not yet. But I do predict :

HOPEFULLY 2x2 Average WR - Go Cameron!
Sub-30 4x4 single - Feliks, most likely.
New 4x4 Average WR (again. -_-) - I don't know who xD
5x5 Single WR - Feliks. Derp.
6x6 Average WR - HAYS! HAYS! HAYS!
Sub-30 3BLD - Don't know :3
Megaminx Average WR - Oscar?


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Many say Hays for 6x6 but I'm going to go with faz. He's averaging around two and that last official average had some locks and pops if I remember correctly.


 
Ahahaha no. I've had like 2 or 3 sub 2's ever. Hays has a sub 2 average of 12.


----------



## pappas (Oct 10, 2011)

2x2 - Cameron Stollery
3x3 - Feliks Zemdegs.
4x4 - Feliks Zemdegs.
5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs.
6x6 - Kevin Hays.
7x7 - Bence Barat
OH - Piti Pichedpan
BLD - Zane Carney
Clock - Daniel Sheppard
Square 1 - Piotr Michal Padlewski
Pyraminx - Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx - Simon Westlund
4BLD - Daniel Sheppard
5BLD - Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
Feet - Anssi Vanhala
MBLD - Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
Fewest Moves - István Kocza


----------



## Henrik (Oct 10, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Feet - Anssi Vanhala



Is Anssi coming anyway? I did not know that. Last i heard from him, he had no plans of going to Bangkok.



> Pyraminx - Oscar Roth Andersen
> Megaminx - Simon Westlund



Go Scandinavia!


----------



## pappas (Oct 10, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Is Anssi coming anyway? I did not know that. Last i heard from him, he had no plans of going to Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Scandinavia!


 
Honestly I just copied someone elses predictions and just changed it around slightly, it did occur to me that some of the people I predictided might not be going to Bangkok but I cbf checking.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *Multi-BLD :* Chester - But I'm rooting for Zane.


I doubt Chester will be there, since he's running a competition in Ohio the same weekend. 


Jaycee said:


> Mike Hughey


And I'll be in Ohio with him.

So is it horrible to run a competition the same weekend as World Championships? Maybe, but it's a nice consolation for those of us who couldn't go, so thanks Chester!


----------



## Brunito (Oct 10, 2011)

multi bld: Marcell Endrey and 3bld too and maybe 4bld
and feetéter Pozsgai


----------



## jonlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Hays said:


> Not on 7x7, since Michal isn't going. Felik's will probly break 1:00 on 5x5.



Look at the interview section. Feliks gave up on 5x5 records, but he still practices it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2011)

jonlin said:


> Look at the interview section. Feliks gave up on 5x5 records, but he still practices it.


 
That interview is outdated. Did you see his 58.xx ao5?


----------



## jonlin (Oct 11, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Nah, not yet. But I do predict :
> 
> HOPEFULLY 2x2 Average WR - Go Cameron!
> Sub-30 4x4 single - Feliks, most likely.
> ...



Dan or Feliks will break the world record average( I'm rooting for Dan!)


----------



## bwronski (Oct 11, 2011)

USA!


----------



## Hays (Oct 11, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Many say Hays for 6x6 but I'm going to go with faz. He's averaging around two and that last official average had some locks and pops if I remember correctly.


 
Oh wait nevermind. What Feliks said.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> That interview is outdated. Did you see his 58.xx ao5?


 
No.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 12, 2011)

jonlin said:


> No.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> Jules Desjardins for pyraminx? [...] I LIKE IT!


I think I was right!


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 17, 2011)

How did your (as in your in general) predictions go?
I only got four right... (out of 17 events).
I got 5x5 (Faz), 6x6 (Faz) 7x7 (Bence Barat) and megaminx (Simon Westlund)


----------



## Florian (Oct 17, 2011)

> Default
> 
> 2x2x2 : Cameron Stollery
> 3x3x3 : Feliks Zemdegs
> ...



I got 10/19


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear. I got 3 right. Maybe should have gone for more predictable outcomes


----------



## jonlin (Oct 21, 2011)

very odd results


----------



## Carrot (Oct 23, 2011)

oh jesus, I should stop predicting, I had only 4 correct out of 18 -.-'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *2x2 :* Cameron Stollery -Feliks won
> *3x3 :* Feliks or Breandan - Michal Ples won
> *4x4 :* Giovanni Contardi - Feliks won
> *5x5 :* Feliks. Duh.
> ...



Red is incorrect predictions.
Green is correct predictions.
Blue is comments.
Purple is votes that were not cast/cared for/only named people who didn't go. In MultiBLD's case, I never actually predicted Zane.

Out of 14 votes cast, 6 were correct. Not terrible, but not too great, either.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I am bad at this: 4/17

2x2: Cameron Stollery - No, Feliks
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs - No, Michal
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs - Yes, correct
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs - Yes, correct
6x6: Kevin Hays - No, Feliks
7x7: Bence Barát - Yes, correct
OH: Piti - No, Arifumi
BLD: Yuhui Xu - No, Zane
FMC: dunno - Sébastien
Feet: Arifumi Fushimi - No, Henrik (myself)
Mega: Simon Westlund - Yes, correct
Pyra: Oscar Roth Andersen - No, Jules
Sq1: Ming Zheng - No, Dan
Clock: Yu Sajima - No, Daniel
4BLD: Daniel Sheppard - No, Aldo
5BLD: Zane Carney - No, Chris
Multi: Zane Carney - No, Marcell

Better luck next time Henrik!!!
(I didn't write anything for Magic's)


----------



## (X) (Oct 23, 2011)

(X) said:


> 2x2 Odder
> 3x3 Yu Nakajima
> 4x4 Mats Valk
> 5x5 Dan Cohen
> ...


 
LMAO, you guys suck Even I got more than 4


----------



## Carrot (Oct 23, 2011)

(X) said:


> LMAO, you guys suck Even I got more than 4


 
You just made me feel bad -.-'


----------

